# Life Insurance



## bogglesuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Guys 

Apologies if this has been asked before - does anyone know of any good websites or places to get expat life insurance?

I am moving over to Dubai from UK shortly and am keeping the house on in the UK so want to make sure I have cover for the mortgage or if someone decapitates me on SZ Road and my current policy will obviously not be valid once i am not UK resident.

Have been on a couple of UK based websites but not sure if there are any places in Dubai that would offer something similar or if anyone can recommend someone they used?

Cheers.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Plenty of places for life insurance, have mine with friends provident out here. if need help going through the process suggest you drop Elphaba a pm she helped me sort mine out and a number of other things. Its worth getting some help as i had a nightmare with the 1st provider i tried regarding an old injury. Highly recommend her.


----------



## marcelk (Dec 25, 2011)

> my current policy will obviously not be valid once i am not UK resident


I'd double check on that. Most life insurers require that you keep your nationality (check... you cannot become an Emirati anyways), keep a address in the originating country (I use my father's address) and a bank account in the originating country. As the benificary for life insurances on mortgages is the mortgage bank, they haven't left the country. It worked for my insurances on my old home back in NL (which I also still own).

Marcel


----------



## bogglesuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys.

Marcel - i'll check your suggestion, but I think my whole risk profile will change if I am living in a new country so at the very least I imagine an insurer would want to raise my premium significantly but you never know.

Cheers again.


----------



## Iain McIntyre (Jan 25, 2012)

Check with your existing insurer in the UK that they will cover you while living in the UAE(mine did and confirmed it in writing) as UK premiums are much cheaper than here.



bogglesuk said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> Marcel - i'll check your suggestion, but I think my whole risk profile will change if I am living in a new country so at the very least I imagine an insurer would want to raise my premium significantly but you never know.
> 
> Cheers again.


----------



## bogglesuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Iain McIntyre said:


> Check with your existing insurer in the UK that they will cover you while living in the UAE(mine did and confirmed it in writing) as UK premiums are much cheaper than here.


Iain, do you mind me asking who you use in the UK?

Thanks.


----------



## Iain McIntyre (Jan 25, 2012)

Friends Provident, although this was nearly 3 years ago i suppose they consider each case individually, many life offices will not honor your cover (due to large differences in mortality rates) if they are not notified, but because i had my policy in place for many years before moving they were happy to keep the cover in place.




bogglesuk said:


> Iain, do you mind me asking who you use in the UK?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are several good life insurance products out there. I would, however, read all documents of the products and not overly rely just in your financial advisor advise.

I figured mine with the help of a financial advisor. I guess she was a bit frustrated at the end of the process because of my inquiries. It took almost 2 months to close it. But hey, life insurance is an intangible product so all you got is a contract along with the financial health of the provider.

Try to understand what you really need in terms of insurance. If you do not know a whole lot about terminology a financial advisor can help. Do not expect your advisor to know everything, they do not. You have a part to play. READ. What is not clear ask your financial advisor. 

There are several well known western companies that I am sure you heard about. They do pay if the event takes place. There are also some asian companies and I think it is worth taking a look at.

In my case, I have a policy that allows portability to north america and most of the good products I saw did not offer that, though. So you gotta think what kind of insurance best fits your current and potentially future needs if you expect working as an expat and travel around

Good luck


----------



## johnkenn (Jan 28, 2012)

*There are plenty*



bogglesuk said:


> Guys
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before - does anyone know of any good websites or places to get expat life insurance?
> 
> ...


There are plenty of companies but find out which one best for you and compare expat life insurances in insureme in uae.


----------



## olsontowers (Jan 18, 2011)

Folks,

I know that I'm coming into the thread a little on the late side, but a word of advice...

If you effected life cover in the UK with the knowledge that you were going to be moving overseas, your policy will 99% be invalidated. However if you had on-going cover in the UK and you were then offered the opportunity to move here, then you plan will remain in force.

That said, it's sensible to get written proof from them that they are happy to accept your move and continue to provide cover, as said above.

The underwriting process is more in depth here than the UK and as such you should be prepared for it to take longer. You will most likely be asked to go for a medical, something you would be unlikely to have to do in the UK.

PM Elphaba and she'll make sure you're well looked after.


----------

